# What every extenstion cord needs



## Anonymous (Aug 14, 2010)

Using this unique plug the third prong folds out of the way when the user runs into an outlet having only 2 inserts.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 15, 2010)

I have never seen one of those before,that is pretty cool.
I just got a few computer power cords that split out at a
y to plug in two items with the same cord.I thought that
was really cool and have never seen one like that before.
Since I run 3 or 4 computers with a kvm switch,using less
power cords will cut down the clutter.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 15, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> ...I just got a few computer power cords that split out at a
> y to plug in two items with the same cord.I thought that
> was really cool and have never seen one like that before.
> Jim



Jim, 

Those Y cords are typically used for servers with redundant dual power supplies. If one supply fails the second one automatically kicks in and the server doesn't miss a beat. 

We use them in our rack mounted servers in the data centers all the time at work.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 15, 2010)

Steve,
That explains it,I got them with a bunch of servers.
I just never saw one before,and I have scrapped a
few tons of wire by now easily.
Thanks. Jim


----------

